# outdoor rated pinspot RGB LED options?



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

I have a few props in my outdoor scene that I just want to light a face, or other focal feature. I have, however, been unsuccessful in finding a lighting fixture that can be used outdoors for this.

What solutions are folks using? I'd like to be AC so that I can turn on/off with other lighting via a photo cell.

Thanks!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at someplace like PSSL.com. They do professional sound, stage, and lighting.
Your needs may make it a bit expensive, especially with the desire to turn them on and off remotely.

Maybe a less expensive route might be going with flashlights using rechargeable batteries so that you can turn them on and leave on or the duration of your haunt with no worries of cords to deal with or the expense of batteries or pin-lights (indoor or outdoor). The flashlights using CREE bulbs rather than incandescent or normal LED, are super bright, and run for a LONG LONG time on a single charge, oh, and no issues with heat.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

^^ That might be a good start. You might also look at landscape lights or other outdoor fixtures which either run on, or can be converted to LED bulbs. You could likely still switch the AC input and possibly use the fixtures in the off season as normal landscape lights.


----------



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

I found some really old posts on a forum that were promoting the introduction of some mini spot lights. Going down that rabbit hole, I found the mini spot lights by Gantom (Precision Alpha). They aren't RGB, but do come with colored lenses - and for purposes of spotlighting a figure face, might be better. They are waterproof, can run on battery or AC adapter and based on your adapter size, you can run more than on on the same power source. FrightProps, among other places, carry them. I ordered one from Full Compass (cheapest option with shipping) to try it out. May or may not be bright enough for my purposes, but I'll try one out.


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Check out VanOaksProps on YouTube. He has a "How To" video for making LED mini spotlights.


----------



## Detour (Sep 20, 2021)

Allen_Haunts said:


> Check out VanOaksProps on YouTube. He has a "How To" video for making LED mini spotlights.


Like the updated video thread - more in line with what I'm trying to accomplish. I'll start checking out LED sources for the light source with a lens.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I use 12V AC RGB garden lights in my display. You can run a bunch of them off one transformer.



https://www.da-share.com/misc/12v-10w-rgb-spot-lights/


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I would think you could use some LED flashlights and just connect them to a power supply instead of batteries. They have those focusable flashlights and that could be handy for adjusting the beam size etc.


----------

